

The rise of alternative cryptocurrencies - a3voices

Litecoin is becoming a very strong contender to Bitcoin [1]. It will soon be on Mtgox, according to their press reports. Feathercoin has also picked up steam, and it's interesting because it's brand new and already popular. Namecoin, which has been around since 2011, is still a strong contender with long term potential and value. The main difference between Litecoin and Bitcoin is the hashing algorithm used. Litecoin also has faster transaction confirmation times, since blocks are mined at a 4x rate. In my best opinion, Litecoin is better technology than Bitcoin.<p>I would have written a lot more detail, but I can't trust people on HN to upvote my post, and it would be a wasted effort. Just listening to myself gets old quickly...<p>Anyways it is a worthwhile thing to look into these before the mainstream gets to them. There are two main exchanges to trade alternative cryptocurrencies, here [2] and here [3]. Also there is a forum where they are discussed and you can monitor the hype [4].<p>[1] Litecoin is now accepted for donations on The Pirate Bay, the number one torrent site<p>[2] btc-e.com<p>[3] vircurex.com<p>[4] bitcointalk.org/index.php?board=67.0
======
t0
But what is the real value in these? TPB could start accepting tulip buds and
we could set up exchanges for them and start gathering tulips at a much faster
rate. Does that make them worth anything?

If you've participated in the btc-e chatbox for even a short period of time,
you'd realize most investors are simply pumping and dumping. They aren't using
the currencies for transactions. Bitcoin is hardly even used a currency.

~~~
jessriedel
The problem is not that, like tulips, there's no "intrinsic" value. The
problem is that there's no way to keep alternative currencies from entering
the marketplace. If there was a need for a cryptocurrency and there was some
reasonably robust mechanism preventing alternatives from being adopted (which
there's not, but it's certainly conceivable), then Bitcoin value could be
about as stable as the US dollar.

~~~
a3voices
But there are hundreds of currencies that are identical to the dollar, just
named differently and backed by other countries.

~~~
jessriedel
The requirement of the government to pay taxes in dollars, and the fact that
dollars are legal tender for settling civil debts prevents one country's
currency from supplanting the other within the borders of the country, mostly.

